# Christmas Palio



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife just gave me a Palio cutter for Christmas. BIG thank you Honey! :hug:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet gift, always great getting something that you now will get plenty of use!


----------



## doc-cl (Dec 5, 2008)

very nice my wife gave me one as well.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

An excellent choice!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very nice. what kind of cigar you smokin there?


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

It's one of my favorite cigars. Saint Luis Rey Serie G


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice. My wife gave me a Palio for Christmas as well. I could not believe how smooth the cut was. Enjoy. Happy Holidays.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice gift,had mine for a year..still sharp


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice..enjoy


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats a great gift.


----------

